# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños Miguel Angel RB.

## REEGE

Bueno artista, que disfrutes de un buen cumpleaños junto a los tuyos y ya nos contarás...
Y siguer aportanto y preocupándote por el tiempo que necesitamos meteorólogos en EMBALSES.NET.
Un abrazo amigo mio.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Miguel Angel :Smile: 

Que pases un gran día en compañía de familia y amigos y espero que sigas muchos años con nosotros.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues eso mismo , que disfrutes mucho de este día tan especial. Feliz cumpleaños , amigo. Que lo aproveches al máximo, vamos, este día y todos los demás.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya te lo dije por allí, te lo vuelvo a decir por aquí  :Smile:  :Smile: 
¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades Miguel Ángel, de momento, los dos tenemos la misma edad, pero dentro de poco tendré los 14 jeje. Que pases un buen día y cumplas muchos mas.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades Miguel Ángel por tu aniversario.
Que éste día sea uno más de tus mejores días que has disfrutado y de los muchos que te esperan.

----------


## ben-amar

Felicidades Miguel Angel (medio tocayo). Aun te quedan muchisimos mas que cumplir asi que disfruta y deja para los que aun tienen que llegar.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muchas gracias chicos, espero seguir muchos más años con vosotros :Embarrassment: 
 y seguir manteniendo informado a Embalses.net de los lugares que visito

Un abrazo, Miguel Angel RB

----------

